# syncing collections



## mike doyle (Mar 23, 2018)

hi all.
I have several collections on my LR system, and when I try to sync any of them I tick the box next to the collection name, then click on share. this then starts to generate an url, but I cant seem to find the collections on my adobe mobile site. what am I doing wrong. I saw a great presentation at the adobve theatre in the recent photography show and thought I knew what I was doing, but.....
regards
mike d


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 23, 2018)

What do you mean by "Adobe mobile site"? Do you mean using LRCC for Web, i.e. lightroom.adobe.com?


----------



## mike doyle (Mar 24, 2018)

sorry for not making it clear. I use lightroom classic on my desktop and am trying to sync a collection to allow me to share it


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 24, 2018)

So what happens when you try to sync a collection (forget about making it public for now, the time to do that is after it's been successfully uploaded to the cloud)?


----------



## mike doyle (Mar 24, 2018)

when I click on the sync button next to the collection name it is highlighted, and I assume that mean its synced, but cant see it anywhere else, ie adobe .com
apologies if I am missing something obvious, just getting frustrated. I have always shared my photos to family via flickr but thought this would be an easier way....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 24, 2018)

Well, the first thing you should notice when you enable a collection for syncing is that it should start the uploading of the images (if they're not already synced), and you should see "Syncing Photos" appear above the ID Plate. Just check to make sure you haven't got syncing paused, click on the down arrow in the ID Plate to reveal the Activity Centre and make sure the first entry for syncing with Lightroom CC doesn't say "Paused". If it does, click on the play button to un-pause it.


----------



## mike doyle (Mar 24, 2018)

wil check when I get home, cheers.


----------



## mike doyle (Mar 24, 2018)

ok checked, syncing is not paused. i tried pausing and unpausing as well


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2018)

In the Catalog panel, how many photos are listed in the All Synced Photographs panel? 

And then in Edit menu > Preferences > Lightroom Sync tab, does it show any activity in the bottom half? How many photos does it say at synced in the top half of that dialog?


----------



## mike doyle (Mar 24, 2018)

in the catalogue panel there are 279 synced photos. this increased to 300 when i added 21 more.
in the edit/pref/lightroom sync tab, there are no photos shown as added.
help me obi wan......
also, i dont see a share tab on my lightroom.adobe.com page


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 24, 2018)

Can we see a screenshot of the Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab?

And when you go to lightroom.adobe.com, how many images are synced according to All Photos? A screenshot of the right-hand panel of the Dashboard ("Your Stats") would also be helpful.


----------



## mike doyle (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## mike doyle (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks, but could you repeat that Lr Preferences screenshot after moving the Preferences panel to the right so that we can see the All Synced Photographs total as well? It would be helpful if we need to talk to Adobe about this, as it all looks pretty strange.


----------



## mike doyle (Mar 26, 2018)

here we jim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks.

One last thing you could try.....first confirm once again that the catalog IS sync enabled by checking in the Activity Centre that the "||" icon is all that shows against the "Sync with Lightroom CC" entry. Then, assuming it is, open the Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab and press and hold the Alt key, in the bottom half of the panel you should then see a "Rebuild Sync Data" button. Click on that, and when the rebuild has completed, Lightroom will automatically restart. After is has restarted, you'll probably find that that syncing has been paused, so start it up again by pressing the "play" icon in the Activity Centre, and then check the preferences tab again to see if anything has changed. Looking for a total number of images uploaded to match the All Synced Photographs total, and maybe some activity showing (at some point the ASP total should match the total in the Dashboard of LRCC Web).


----------



## mike doyle (Mar 29, 2018)

still no joy jim, quietly going crazy over this. lol.


----------



## mike doyle (Mar 30, 2018)

using LR mobile app on my phone i can create albums which sync to LR on the web. i am not sure if it is LR classic thats the problem
i have unsynced several collections but even after restarting LR the number of synced photos stays as it was before unsyncing them.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 30, 2018)

Unsyncing collections in Classic doesn't automatically stop syncing the files (there should be a dialog box which explains all this, unless you've previously checked the "Don't show again" box).


----------



## mike doyle (Apr 12, 2018)

BOOM.
a quick update on the issue. i often turn LR off for a few days and back on when need to use it so i thought that would be enough to refresh the program. 
after looking at different things on the web and getting nowhere, i right cliocked on the LR icon in the top left and clicked restore. all chosen photos started syncing
WOO HOO.
thanks for taking the time to look at my problem, i still dont know why this should have sorted it out but hey....
cheers people


----------

